# Beardie lying down and flattening out in corners



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

We've had George for just over a month now and he's settled in nicely. He's happy (sometimes) to sit with us and he likes to explore the living room and generally run around being daft. However, sometimes he'll go an lie in a corner of the room or behind plug cables/lambs/under edge of curtains etc. Is this normal? I know he's got a triangular shaped head :lol2: so maybe he's just trying to feel secure in a corner 'that fits'. He'll run around for ages sometimes, then others he'll be out for 20 minutes then go and lay down somewhere and flatten out. If we pick him up and sit him on our laps, sometimes he'll sit there quite happily and fall asleep and others he'll sit for a few minutes, go off again then snuggle in to a corner. He's eating, pooing (sorry) and doing all the other normal 'beardie' things. Though he has been shedding a bit recently so I wonder if it's down to that?


----------



## flintoff (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello I'm guessing that his UVB bulb has ran out and is not giving out the UVB rays that he needs, the UVB bulbs run out every 6 months, how long have you have your UVB ?

Flintoff.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

flintoff said:


> Hello I'm guessing that his UVB bulb has ran out and is not giving out the UVB rays that he needs, the UVB bulbs run out every 6 months, how long have you have your UVB ?
> 
> Flintoff.



We've had him a month and the UVB is a month old, it's an Arcadia D3+ T5 39W, so I know it's not that. Not sure why his UVB would result in him lying down in the corner of our living room when he's out of his viv?


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Beardies tend to flatten when trying to absorb heat so maybe the little fella is just abit chillie!


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

I doubt its the UV running out.

He's just being a beardie by the sounds of it.

I heard they lay on cables due to feeling heat or vibrations or something from them but I dont know if this is true.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Big_Rich said:


> I doubt its the UV running out.
> 
> He's just being a beardie by the sounds of it.
> 
> I heard they lay on cables due to feeling heat or vibrations or something from them but I dont know if this is true.



If figured that was it, but he doesn't do it all the time. Strange boy! He did find his way up on to our TiVo box and seemed quite miffed after I moved him off it after 20 minutes, lol!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Dunk1L said:


> If figured that was it, but he doesn't do it all the time. Strange boy! He did find his way up on to our TiVo box and seemed quite miffed after I moved him off it after 20 minutes, lol!



He's getting cold and looking for warmth when he does that. Your room will not be as warm as the cool side of his viv remember.

20mins is about as long as he wants to be out of his viv.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

nicnet said:


> He's getting cold and looking for warmth when he does that. Your room will not be as warm as the cool side of his viv remember.
> 
> 20mins is about as long as he wants to be out of his viv.


He's been out for an hour before and been quite happy so I guess it depends on the ambient temp of our living room. Sometimes when he's got cold we rap him up in his blanket and he'll fall asleep on my lap! :2thumb:


----------



## flintoff (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes beardies are verry lazy reptiles 
There are many reasons why they go flat and lazy and dark,
Maybe because there cold also they go flat when they sleep,
The first time my UVB bulb went after 6 months I wasn't sure why he was called up in the corner of the tank and was sleeping, iff it's hot one day take him outside the fresh air and the rays will do him good, there's probably nothing wrong with your beardie as I said there verry lazy reptiles:lol2:

Flintoff


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Dunk1L said:


> He's been out for an hour before and been quite happy so I guess it depends on the ambient temp of our living room. Sometimes when he's got cold we rap him up in his blanket and he'll fall asleep on my lap! :2thumb:



What some people do is to set up a basking spot in the room somewhere so they can go warm up when they like. Easy enough to do, just a lump of cable with a ceramic holder and spotlight. make sure that it can't fall over though or it will burn the carpet/furniture very fast.

One of those 'lead lights' that you get for cars would work, they have a clamp on the back of them and a cage on the front.

Remember that he does not just need to get warm, he needs to ge to basking temperature when he needs to, if he has eaten also then he needs that to digest. A blanket will hold existing heat in, but does not generate its own heat. It does with us as we are constantly replenishing that heat as we make our own, reptiles don't. Him falling asleep is an indication again that he is too cold, they do that on a night once the temp drops.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

nicnet said:


> What some people do is to set up a basking spot in the room somewhere so they can go warm up when they like. Easy enough to do, just a lump of cable with a ceramic holder and spotlight. make sure that it can't fall over though or it will burn the carpet/furniture very fast.
> 
> One of those 'lead lights' that you get for cars would work, they have a clamp on the back of them and a cage on the front.


Thanks, I hadn't thought of that. Looks like I'll be rigging up a basking spot for the little fella!


----------

